# Mac OS X on intel motherboards



## eragon (Jun 1, 2007)

*hi
i just wanted to know if we can install and run Mac OS X on intel motherboards??...triple booting with winxp n linux...*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes u can...

Dont no MAC OS X ToS doesnt allow that, neither any discussion on it is allowed here in Forum i think !@!!

 

For ur help, Google  OS x86


----------

